# Pianos in the interiors of celebrities



## Adele

There is nothing like the luxury of a performance piano.  Prince owned a Schimmel Pegasus. Jennifer Aniston owns a Sauter grand piano. Herbie Hancock insists on a Fazioli concert grand for all of his shows. Speaking of which, Juilliard just purchased two more Fazioli's. Ariana Grande played a transparent Bluthner grand at the Grammys. Lenny Kravitz's penthouse in Paris features an elegant transparent grand piano which fits amazingly into the art-deco environment. There's an awesome white glossy piano at Elton John's high-end lounge the in UK! Lots of photos on pinterest of celebrities and their pianos. Very cool.


----------



## Pugg

Adele said:


> There is nothing like the luxury of a performance piano.  Prince owned a Schimmel Pegasus. Jennifer Aniston owns a Sauter grand piano. Herbie Hancock insists on a Fazioli concert grand for all of his shows. Speaking of which, Juilliard just purchased two more Fazioli's. Ariana Grande played a transparent Bluthner grand at the Grammys. Lenny Kravitz's penthouse in Paris features an elegant transparent grand piano which fits amazingly into the art-deco environment. There's an awesome white glossy piano at Elton John's high-end lounge the in UK! Lots of photos on pinterest of celebrities and their pianos. Very cool.


I find that most off the time the more money they get , taste fly's out the door.


----------

